# Pappillon on Puppyfind



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

I was bored today and was surfing puppyfind (not a good idea unless you want to get really angry), and i found this female
Click



> Priced to make you money[/B]


I also took a look at the seller's other dogs. All the dogs seem to be clean, but some of the backgrounds in the photos worry me, but what really caught my attention was this other pappillon
Click
I'm not very familliar with pappillons, but this dog looks too skinny for me.....but I can be wrong.

This is a review from a buyer



> WE PURCHASED A KING CHARLES JUST A FEW WEEKS AGO FROM THIS BREEDER. WHEN WE GOT THE DOG WE NOTICED HALF OF HIS EAR WAS GONE...IT HAD BEEN TORN AND WAS NEVER TAKEN CARE OF. MY VET COULDN'T BELIEVE THAT ANY REPUTABLE BREEDER WOULD LEAVE A WOUND LIKE THIS TO HEAL ON IT'S OWN. WE CONTACTED THE BREEDER AND ASKED WHY HE DIDN'T DISCLOSE THE TORN EAR AND WHY HE DIDN'T SEAK MEDICAL ATTENTION??? HIS COMMENT WAS THAT HE HAS 50 DOGS AND HE CAN'T TAKE ALL OF THEM TO THE VET FOR EVERY LITTLE THING AND THEN HE TOLD US TO GO TO heck. BEWARE OF THIS BREEDER....[/B]


Here's their website: Click

I don't know what to do. I don't want to leave it alone, but I don't know what to do. Do ya'll know of anything we can do?


----------



## Cutie (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm so angry after reading the "breeder's" website. (I should say this MONSTER's website) There's a story on there about how the he got cancer and a dog gave him comfort (licking his cancer site) so he started breeding them. 

I guess the story is supposed to convince people that this MONSTER is a good person and takes good care of his dogs. 

I hate that anyone can write anything on a slick website, and we have no way of knowing what's genuine. 

What can be done to stop people like this?!

(Luvmalts<3-- I know this thread with hurt some people with it's painful subject matter, but THANK YOU for posting)


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

The breeder's website labels new puppies as "New products."








I am actually hoping this is a scam instead of a really bad breeder selling poor puppies....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Breeders like that are a sorry lot.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh no, he has a maltese. Poor little guy needs some grooming!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

That second dog it said

Champion bloodlines: Yes
Champion sired: No
Show potential:	Yes

HAHA yeah right show potential?! In what? It wasn't champion sired so that means that the only champion in it's bloodline was really really distant!

Hopefully with enough bad reviews people will stop buying from him and that will be one less puppy mill out there. Not even pet stores will buy injured dogs from him so that's out as well.


----------

